# Free Wild Hog Removal



## CUTTERS (Oct 5, 2004)

wild hogs population is growing rapidly in the state of fl. and ga. we provide a free service to farmers and land owners to control and remove nuisance wild hogs. HOG DOGS: the most reliable way to remove hogs,using speacially train dogs that find,bay and catch hogs alive.if you are interested in this FREE wild hog removal service,please contact "CUTTERS"  .  thank you. from our hog removal team


----------



## sr.corndog (Oct 5, 2004)

*free wild hog removal*

Good luck getting a nibble most hunters hate Howgs few ever call! Sorry! I hunt and catch also I use catahoulas and blackmouth curs!


----------



## CUTTERS (Oct 6, 2004)

sr.corndog said:
			
		

> Good luck getting a nibble most hunters hate Howgs few ever call! Sorry! I hunt and catch also I use catahoulas and blackmouth curs!


WELL SOMETIMES WHAT I DO IS VISIT FARMERS AND LAND OWNERS,AND MOST OF THEM WILL NOT LET YOU HUNT THE FIRST TIME,BUT IF YOU GO AND TALK TO THEM AND MAKE FRIENDS AND HELP THEM OUT IN THEIR FARM AND LET THEM GET TO KNOW YOU,THEN SOME WILL LET YOU DO IT,NOT MOST BUT ANY IS GOOD,I HAVE FRIENDS IN DUBLIN GA. AND IN MIDDLE GA. THAT CALL ME IF THEY HAVE ANY WILD HOG PROBLEMS,I GIVE THEM MEAT AND ALSO HELP WITH ANY WORK NEEDED AT THEIR FARM,SOMETIMES THAT PAYS OFF ,I HUNT BMC'S AND FL. CUR DOGS AND CATCH WITH EITHER BULLDOGS OR PITS,I LOVE HOG HUNTING,ITS A RUSH.LOL.CUTTERS


----------



## Toliver (Oct 9, 2004)

I can assure you guys that if I start getting a problem with hogs, this forum will be the first to know and y'all can fight amongst yourselves as to who's gonna go get the dang things.  Milkman better keep them rascals north of I-20!!  I DON'T WANN'EM!!!


----------



## CUTTERS (Oct 9, 2004)

Toliver said:
			
		

> I can assure you guys that if I start getting a problem with hogs, this forum will be the first to know and y'all can fight amongst yourselves as to who's gonna go get the dang things.  Milkman better keep them rascals north of I-20!!  I DON'T WANN'EM!!!


WELL TOLIVER I THINK THAT YOU CAN CALL CORNDOG AND CUTTERS AND WE'LL GET THE JOB DONE,NO MORE HOGS,NO MORE PROBLEMS AND NO SHOOTING WHAT SO EVER,CATCH AND TIE,LETS GIVE THEM HOGS SOME ****.LOL.CUTTERS


----------

